# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  beginers guide to learn to program bots step by step with auto it

## orangegold

_EDIT : LESSON 8 IS NOW UP

this post is now a forum to ask questions about autoit and to view my old teaching lessons and to post new scripts youve made and if you think i should add 1 more lesson on a script you made email me at [email protected]
_*
i hope youve enjoyed or well enjoy my lessons

* i will be showing you how to make bots in a program called auto it first i will start of with basics and code then we well get into anti afk bots and stuff more advanced but first you need to download autoit v3 after that you can program in it by opening a note pad and putting in the code then saving it as blablablayourtitlehere.au3

download it at AutoIt v3 - Downloads 

note pad ::: right click on ur desktop then click new then click text document and it opens it; or go to start>all programs>acessories>notepad ; or press windows key and r then type in notepad and it will bring it up.

if you have any questions just ask me and if you have a request for a code ask me

>>>*lesson 1 here*<<< >>>*l**esson 2 here*<<< >>>*lesson 3 here*<<< >>>*lesson 4 here*<<< >>>*lesson 5 here*<<< >>>*lesson 6 here*<<< >>>lesson 7 & 8 below<<<

-----)(Please leave the copyright text intact)(-----
*This post is copyright by the user posting it and MMOwned.com - World of Warcraft Exploits,Hacks, Bots and Guides, where it was posted. You may not copy or reproduce this information on any other site without written permission from both the poster and MMOwned.com and free wow cheats, free world of warcraft cheats, free wow bugs and exploits , where the previous lessons are posted*

lesson 7 open url and wow simple code for auto opener helper? "real basic see lesson 6 for none basic codeing using everything wve learned except in lesson 7..."
*

```
send ("{LWIN} r"); does left windows key then r to open run then types in text slowly so it doesnt miss keys " see below"
sleep(800)
AutoItSetOption("SendKeyDownDelay", 50)
send("http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-programs/17237-beginers-guide-learn-program-bots-step-step-auto.html {ENTER}") ;runs the url

run("C:Program FilesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe") ; runs wow this is on bottom because somtimes when its on top and runs this before internet it doesnt type in full url
 = MsgBox(4, "auto starter" , "auto opened, by click no to exit")  ;displays message
If  = 7 Then ; 7 = no so when you click no it runs the code exit "below"
    MsgBox(0, "AutoIt", "OK.  Bye!")
    Exit ; exits "dont need idle"
EndIf ; must have this to end the "if" earleir at the "if "

;this is basic cause im running out of ideas for scripts i just wanted to show you that you could open a url without run mozzilla if error they dont have mozilla run enternet explorer click type blah blah blah you can just type run then the url
```

lesson 8: "updated auto login with input boxes"


```
;lesson 8

MsgBox(4096, "auto login bot", "Full version press f10 to start while wow login screen is up press f9 to close script", 10)
HotKeySet("{F10}", "start")
HotKeySet("{F9}", "exity")
func start() ; starts
MsgBox(0, "loging bot", "type username then pass")
 = InputBox("username:", "type your username below") ;  is a variable for an input box so later we can type send  and it will send what you put in the box... see !!!
 = InputBox("password", "type your password below") ; same here
mousemove(363, 340)
MouseClick("left")
MouseClick("left")
;types your user name
Send()                                           ;!!!      < here is what i was talking about
sleep(500)
;moves down and click on pass enter section
Mousemove(361, 399)
MouseClick("left")
MouseClick("left")
send()                                           ;!!!    < and here
sleep(1500)
mousemove(373, 444)
MouseClick("left")
MouseClick("left")
sleep(15000)
mousemove(363, 577)
MouseClick("left")
MouseClick("left")
sleep(20000)
idle()
EndFunc

Func idle() ; idle, do nothing
while 1
Sleep(1000)
WEnd
EndFunc

Func exity() ; exit
Exit
EndFunc

;important this idle must be at the end otherwise your script will close when you hit ok
idle()
```

help with typing scripts and moving scripts , wow doesnt know how to comprehend 100 keys at once 'cause autoit types that fast; to get it to type keys slower and hold them longer put this 


```
AutoItSetOption("SendKeyDelay", 700) ; this number can be changed to make the pause between each key longer or shorter
AutoItSetOption("SendKeyDownDelay", 50) ; this number can be changed to make the key hold longer or shorter
Send("your text here ***"w = forward a = turn left etc"***")
```

and remember if you ever need help on your own script ask me or press f1 while youre coding in the already saved .au3 files so when you edit it your editing it in there software then when you press F1 the help option well come up and you can find out there
*

----------


## wessdog911

can u plz make a link to the site i download it from?

----------


## orangegold

ya sure sry i was eating just got back btw if u have any questions such as how to edit a saved .au3 script " just right click on the file and select edit script then resave" feel free to ask. the link is... http://www.autoitscript.com/autoit3/downloads.php

----------


## someguy101

sorry just an idea, why would you have notepad open? its more likely to have like ieexplorer.exe on instead of notepad..... neway my 2 cents ttyl

----------


## orangegold

you can do either way its just notepad is how i learned ty for ur sharing of this topic

----------


## Soulkill

kol thnx man helps alot

----------


## orangegold

np im ading more scripts soon

----------


## wessdog911

i dont get this i don't see a notepad anywere just to clear this im 12 so put it in a way i can understand

----------


## orangegold

lol im 12 to and i made 2 whole websites ok note pad right click on ur desktop then click new then text document and it opens it or go to start>all programs>acessories>notepad

----------


## caffy

> i dont get this i don't see a notepad anywere just to clear this im 12 so put it in a way i can understand


You could try the following also

press Windowskey + r to bring up the run dialogue and just type in 
notepad

notepad should just start.

HTH

----------


## orangegold

that works to ill add it ty

----------


## SirCantrel

> lol im 12 to and i made 2 whole websites ok note pad right click on ur desktop then click new then text document and it opens it or go to start>all programs>acessories>notepad


myspace doesnt count  :Frown: 6):

----------


## orangegold

> myspace doesnt count 6):


 not my space i made one in flash and one in html they are... http://albert.teleinc.com and the amazing flash one is http://albert.teleinc.com/wow%20website%20final.swf

i wana see you make one in flash better then that :Frown: 6):

ok this is for learning bots plz stop braging about websites

----------


## SirCantrel

> not my space i made one in flash and one in html they are... http://albert.teleinc.com and the amazing flash one is http://albert.teleinc.com/wow%20website%20final.swf
> 
> i wana see you make one in flash better then that6):


pretty sure at 12 i was hanging out with my friends... i don't think i was making websites and bragging about them >.< i'll end here.

----------


## Underclocker

> not my space i made one in flash and one in html they are... http://albert.teleinc.com and the amazing flash one is http://albert.teleinc.com/wow%20website%20final.swf
> 
> i wana see you make one in flash better then that6):


http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/escalade
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/elbladeo
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/36

i win

----------


## orangegold

> quote inside a quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by me
> 
> quote inside a quote

----------


## orangegold

posting lesson 3 today after school we get into setting up hot keys

----------


## SumGuy

cool, nice one and SOMEGUY101 YOU STOLE MY NAME!!!!

----------


## kicker2211

I know theres no questions allowed here, but i wanna be 100% sure on this, is this detectable by WoWs warden program? if it isint im with you 100% in using this as a bot.!!

----------


## orangegold

no it isnt unless it actually hacks which will be around lesson 10 right now im just posting how to make auto typers in stuff check out lesson 3 i just added its good and actually has something to do with wow

lesson 3 is now up and bugs are fixed feel free to post your own scripts youve made here but do it with the code commands "[coder] and [/coder]" but with out the r so it will say code

like so

```
 this is were my script goes
```

 see

----------


## GoatCheese

Posting script isn't really a lesson unless you break it down and say what every little chunck of the code does.... I think, well thats my opinion.

----------


## orangegold

> Posting script isn't really a lesson unless you break it down and say what every little chunck of the code does.... I think, well thats my opinion.


i say wut the parts do in the script and when u have it in autoit .au3 format there green and easy to read aka where it says ";" then text is were im telling wut it does

----------


## leoj

Orange's website were better than your crappy albino blacksheep links (lol). Though someone should teach him some proper HTML.

and I'm sure you really got 30 emails about how helpful they are...

Both of you need to show better proof to support your claims.

----------


## orangegold

ok not my html website i suck at html im talking about my flash website and btw the 30 emails werent for my website they were for this forum

----------


## silentskillz

Okay, this may sound stupid, but can u actually give a step by step guide on how what to type and crap, coz wat u put in doesnt really make sense to people that have a life..

----------


## orangegold

sure
on lesson 4 and up ill try to start typing in a little mini lesson

ok lesson 4 going live with a mini lesson in less then 8 hours i just have to test the script because i accedently got my wow folder deleted and had to reinstall its almost done downloading :P

----------


## orangegold

wow download almost finished another 2-6 hours should do it

----------


## orangegold

ok auto login script is up and running on page 1 and i have added a mini lesson at the bottom of my first post explaining the script

----------


## orangegold

cmon guys i need ideas for lesson 5

----------


## orangegold

i think ill make lesson 5 an anti afk program but instead of jumping randomly run in circles and randomly change direction of circle ill post it tonight

----------


## orangegold

change of plans lesson 6 maybe even 7 well be the auto anti afk bot i need to teach you sum stuff first like in lesson 5 which is up now... how come noone ever posts anymore?:wave:

----------


## bassman

This didn't help me at all sorry. Basicly these are scripts that you copy and paste into notepad that just do stuff. They don't really "teach" you anything.

----------


## orangegold

> This didn't help me at all sorry. Basicly these are scripts that you copy and paste into notepad that just do stuff. They don't really "teach" you anything.


 your supposed to study the scripts and then find out what the codes do thats what i did to learn autoit and the notes to help you when you study the script are the ones after the ";" also when you save it as an .au3 file then right click and view edit its alot easier to view the script and notes and the notes are in green ill try harder to help you next time

lesson 6 well be posted later today on looping events then tommorow we will have lesson 7 on a new type of undetectable afk bot i might combine the two for lesson 6 and put up the anti afk today

----------


## darkvader

Uh o Script kiddie!

----------


## orangegold

> Uh o Script kiddie!


 whats that supposed to mean?

lesson 6 is up and running and i put in the afk code with the loop code instead of making it 2 lessons cause if you randomly loop something it may as well be space for an anti afk bot so there you go note this code is tricky so be sure to read my notes i put in beside the ";"'s

i need ideas for lesson 7

i still need ideas for lesson 7

seriously give me an idea to make a code for lesson 7 cause i cant think of anything atm

----------


## Newbs_r_us

Maybe a simple auto-reque bot for AFKing in BG's? basically a simple build up on the AFK bot.

----------


## orangegold

i posted an afk bot and btw im grounded i snuck on to post this ill be off grounding in about 2 days tommorow if i suck up and act good, im sry i havent been able to post scripts

----------


## orangegold

ok i posted a basic lesson for lesson 7 an auto opener but plz send me an idea of a code you want cause im running out of them

----------


## orangegold

need ideas for lesson 8

----------


## orangegold

this is now a forum incase you didnt get the message on the first page plz read it now im done teaching the lessons ive taught you almost everything you need to know

----------


## orangegold

wow still no questions , well im gonna go look at lvling guides be on this forum later

----------


## lolerman

Orangegold = Teh Master of duble posts? >_<

----------


## orangegold

> Orangegold = Teh Master of duble posts? >_<


its not my fault noone was posting:wavey:

----------


## orangegold

wow i must have taught a good lesson or no one pays attention scince none is asking for help

----------


## alfrido

i am .
I find it great that a kid is teaching me.
BtW could you post a mountain climb for TBC 2.0.12 ??

Could you make like a sript to shut down my pc and turn it on automaticly ?

Just a thought ?

----------


## orangegold

sry havent been on in a while yes alfredo maybe i will if i get the time to study mountian climbing scripts but im on summer vacation woot!

----------


## alfrido

Add me to msn .
I am going to learn autit+scite in my vacation .
So could you be my teacher .

If i succeed at being a program writer or what you are . 
Iwill be the first and youngest one in my country that is one XD

----------


## monkeyman

On the first script you explained how to do i got it to work up until it gets to the part where it opens notepad, when it gets to that certain part it wont open notepad, any ideas of how to fix it?

nvm, i didnt understand that if i pressed no then it would exit the script

----------


## Moranimal

How do you find the co-ords?

----------


## angryclown

Thanks a lot! One thing though...i figured out how to do the basics, all the way up to the auto log in bot and everything used with it, but i suck with computers and i would like to know how to get my character to move around and fight all the creatures it comes across (in simple understandable terms). Thanks!

----------


## orangegold

sry havent been on in a while but im working on that

----------


## orangegold

so far i havent found an easy way to do that u need to use another program but you can look up on google ways to detect certaint colors like... autoit hits a find monster hotkey if a monster image appears in the corner it detects it stops running and shoots spells that would work without you having to turn then when its dead it moves the mouse till it detects the grab loot icon where your mouse should be then shift right clicks to recieve all loot and starts running again but thats to complex im still trying to find easyier ways "sry about missspelling im in a hurry to write this"

----------


## skippy742

Are those lessons link still working?

----------


## Naravus

Wasn't able to get them to load either. A re-host would be nice but autoit isnt too hard to learn

----------


## orangegold

im sry the links are down atm because my website is offline, it will be back up in about a day, sry

----------


## skippy742

I really should be looking for my own tutorial.

----------


## orangegold

ok the links are working now... i did teach a lesson and tell you about the writing but then they ended and people still wanted the codes online and aviable so i just put them up there... im sry you missed the lessons, but please do not curse on these forums.

----------


## Ermok

if you want the script for a good auto lgin which opens wow and everything just ask
my first script though...
i need help making a box to write in username and pass and charcter instead of editing it ¬¬ in aoutit

----------


## Brandaho

> How do you find the co-ords?


Hey pisto1 are you refering to the mouse co-ords? Because if you are then I'm also wondering how to find those too. BTW Mad props to you for creating the lessons took a VB class and never thought it help me this much. very easy to pick up and understand.

----------


## orangegold

sry i havent been on in forever... wow wasnt working on my comp for like 5 months but its working again so im active on this forum again :P

they have plenty of programs on google that tell you your mouse co-ords and for anyone with actionscript "flash" here is the code...

_root.onMouseDown = function() {
trace(_xmouse);
trace(_ymouse);
}

----------


## Lindoz12

Hello there!
I saw your nice tuts for AutoIT, i learned fast but...
I need help with how to run a song not the program like windows media player, just the song, if i try with song.mp3 it comes up an error.
I also want to know how to make bóxes ppls can write their pass and username in so they can change it to their settings(im making an addon for wow). I made so i start my .exe it starts wow and logs in with ym pass and username, but i want ppls to change it on a easy way, please help me finishing my addon!

//Lindoz12

----------


## orangegold

ok i have the code for that im putting it on the first page now

----------


## Lindoz12

> here is your code...
> ...
> 
> 
> ```
> MsgBox(4096, "auto login bot", "Full version press f10 to start while wow login screen is up press f9 to close script", 10)
> HotKeySet("{F10}", "start")
> HotKeySet("{F9}", "exity")
> func start() ; starts
> ...


Yeah ive made the login bot, but on another way pretty nice, but now i added so you can listen to sounds while in-game by pressing F3-F11


```

	
		
			
			
				HotKeySet("{F3}","Music1")
HotKeySet("{F4}","Music2")
HotKeySet("{F5}","Music3")
HotKeySet("{F6}","Music4")
HotKeySet("{F7}","Music5")
HotKeySet("{F8}","Music6")
HotKeySet("{F9}","Music7")
HotKeySet("{F10}","Music8")



Func Music1()
HotKeySet("{F3}") 
SoundsetWaveVolume(100)
SoundPlay("02_The Misfits - Dust to Dust.wav")
HotKeySet("{F3}", "Music1")
ToolTip('The Misfits - Dust to Dust',0,0)
Sleep(3000)
ToolTip("Playing",0,0)
EndFUnc

Func Music2()
HotKeySet("{F4}") 
SoundsetWaveVolume(100)
SoundPlay("01_pod - pod - P_O_D - Here comes the boom.wav")
HotKeySet("{F4}", "Music2")
ToolTip('P.O.D - Here comes the boom',0,0)
Sleep(3000)
ToolTip("Playing",0,0)
EndFUnc
			
		
	

```


But they have to be .wav files so they get really big, do you know another way having them as mp3-files? Please awnser so fast as possiable!

//Lindoz12 :Cool:

----------


## hybra

hehe nice

----------


## orangegold

download a wav to mp3 converter then there you go :P

----------

